# Phoenix Suns @ Miami Heat



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (26-15)*


*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *B. Diaw* - *C* *K. Thomas*


*Suns Individual Stats* 





 * @*















* Miami Heat* *(25-17) *​
*PG * *J. Williams * - *SG* *D. Wade* -* SF* *J. Posey* - *PF* *U. Haslem* - *C* *S. O'Neal*

*
Heat Individual Stats* 


​




*Thursday, Jan 26th - 8PM ET/5PM PT - TNT- American Airlines Arena - Miami, FL​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *106.2 43.1 27.3 * 
*Opponents*- *100.5 46.7 17.3 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 21.7* 
*Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.1* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 11.5 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.5 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 92.2 * 
*3PT% * *S. Nash  42.0* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 2. * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.9 * 








*Heat Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Heat* *100.0 43.6 20.6 * 
* Opponents* *95.8 40.0 20.3 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** D. Wade 26.7 * 
*Rebounds* *U. Haslem* *7.6 * 
* Assists * *D. Wade 6.9 * 
*FG%* *S. O'Neal 55.7 * 
* FT%* *U. Haslem * *82.9*
*3PT%* *J. Posey 42.9 * 
*Blocks* *A. Mourning 3.1 * 
*Steals* *D. Wade  2.0*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Its either gonna be a blowout win for the Heat or its gonna be a scary close game.

I'm not gonna beable to watch but if the Suns lose, no biggy.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Scary game but Barkley is going to rip us apart at halftime even if were winning, so who cares.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

rdm2 said:


> Scary game but Barkley is going to rip us apart at halftime even if were winning, so who cares.



Not true. Last time we played on TNT around Jan 13th or so 

I posted it in this thread cuz I remembered someone called him out and why he said things about us

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3044799



> Barkley went on about us, about how Nash in his words, "he's a bad boy" and how he is the MVP right now. He also stated that he's playing better this yr than he did last yr when he won the MVP. And how it's more impressive cuz we're doing so well for not having Amare, JJ, and Q. Probably just wanted to see more from us which is why he didn't give us credit.
> 
> Magic Johnson also said we could be a legit threat to the Spurs with Amare at 80-90%, he said with the team we have we don't need him to be 100%.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Up by 19 at the half.

Jones playing well, good to see him playing.

Nash 10 assists at the half... just playing beautifully. MVP right there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep, we're shredding them again haha. It's great. James Jones is putting on a show for Reggie Miller, his mentor.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WOW, what a pass from Nash to Diaw and threw a no look pass in the air to the left for a wide open Bell for 3. That was sick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ing Posey. he's on fire. 76-68


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

damn, what a run from the score above. its now 90-72 Suns


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Great win for the Suns.


I'm still amazed the beat the Heat.


I was sure that the Heat would kick their butts.

Can somebody report what happened? I missed it.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We never seem to struggle agaisnt the Heat. We always Shut down Shaq.

This time - 15 points
Last Time - SEASON LOW 8 points.

MDE my ***.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Great win for the Suns.
> 
> 
> I'm still amazed the beat the Heat.
> ...


Shaq was in foul trouble early, even tried to take a charge, but it was the worst attemped flop ever. They called a foul on him. Once he went out, we had a 15-5 run at that point in first. We had played pretty close for awhile until Jones, Nash, Bell started getting hot from 3 in the end of 1st/2nd qrter. Jones hit 5 of em if I'm not mistaken in the first half. It started to look like the other game. We had a huge lead. But we had a dry spell 2 times, first time when they started to make a run we'd hit a 3 or make a run to push it up but 2nd one they got within 4. I do admit there were some ticky tact fouls called on both teams maybe more against Miami as Wade got called for a charge which woulda put them down by 4. We were in the penalty with 8 mins left in the 4th. That was as close as they would get though. 

But things like this is why not having Amare hurts us. We need to go to someone downlow and get to the FT line. We're 2nd best FT team in the league.

Oh yeah, Diaw played pretty well. Making some awesome passes. That one I said up there, was amazing.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Great win! 

Refs are very picky on Shaq recently. lol Shaq must have said something that piss off the refs! lol 

The last charge Bell drew from Wade is questionable but so is the one they gave to Walker when he slapped Nash to the ground and gave him 2 FT. This is NBA... giving and receiving. You get some bad calls and some good calls later. Normally, the favor goes to the aggressor and I felt we were the aggressor. 


It's amazing that Barkley and Kevin claimed Nash is the MVP again this season! lol I certainly didn't expect that from the TNT crew. The Jamie Fox example is great too.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Shaq was in foul trouble early, even tried to take a charge, but it was the worst attemped flop ever. They called a foul on him. Once he went out, we had a 15-5 run at that point in first. We had played pretty close for awhile until Jones, Nash, Bell started getting hot from 3 in the end of 1st/2nd qrter. Jones hit 5 of em if I'm not mistaken in the first half. It started to look like the other game. We had a huge lead. But we had a dry spell 2 times, first time when they started to make a run we'd hit a 3 or make a run to push it up but 2nd one they got within 4. I do admit there were some ticky tact fouls called on both teams maybe more against Miami as Wade got called for a charge which woulda put them down by 4. We were in the penalty with 8 mins left in the 4th. That was as close as they would get though.
> 
> But things like this is why not having Amare hurts us. We need to go to someone downlow and get to the FT line. We're 2nd best FT team in the league.
> 
> Oh yeah, Diaw played pretty well. Making some awesome passes. That one I said up there, was amazing.


I must have missed Shaq's flop. lol A guy of his size flopping? lol 

I think we can draw a lot of fouls from Shaq. He is just so rough and we are so soft... a simple push will look like an offense foul. lol


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Great win!
> 
> Refs are very picky on Shaq recently. lol Shaq must have said something that piss off the refs! lol
> 
> ...


Yeah I wasn't expecting that either haha. Anyways, seems our energetic Suns came out to play this time, which almost always results in a win ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> I must have missed Shaq's flop. lol A guy of his size flopping? lol
> 
> I think we can draw a lot of fouls from Shaq. He is just so rough and we are so soft... a simple push will look like an offense foul. lol



yeah he got bumped into and there was quite a long delay before he hit the ground lol. it was funny as hell.


----------

